# 540i - 2002 or 2000 (and keep the $11 grand)



## tpetty (Apr 27, 2004)

My main question here is about reliability and expected expenses as a car ages. I've got two 540i 6 speeds that I'm debating between -- a 2000 with upgraded angel eyes, M5 wheels, and Dinan chipupgrade with 65,000 miles (CPO warrenty for another year)

OR

A 2002 with only 10,000 miles. Also roughly a year of new car warrenty left.

With the Dinan chip, the horsepower from the 2000 should roughly equal the 290 in the 2002. Both warrenties expire about the same time.

The 2002 is $11,000 more. The biggest difference other than year is obviously the mileage. I'd love to save $11,000 - but in a couple years when the 2000 is approaching 100,000 miles, and it's not in warrenty - should I expect a lot of "nickel and dimeing" as parts wear out? Also, the closest dealer is 1 1/2 hours away - so breakdowns/maintenance are something of a problem.

I'd like to hear your opinions - especially you guys with higher mileage cars. Thanks.


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

*I'd go with the 02 if*

your budget can handle it. That's a huge difference in mileage.

I had a 69 442 once. Please post a icture of your 70 Olds.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

How about an extended service contract/warranty for the higher mileage car? Most credit unions are non-profit - they sell these at cost. 

-Mark


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

If you plan to keep the car for many years, I'd definately go with the 2002. That $11,000 could be easily eaten into as the 2000 ages and goes past 100K. Plus, it's always easier to tell someone ELSE to spend more money!  

Good luck on your decision, Kevin


----------

